# Check Your Spare



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Brought the Outback home this weekend...getting ready for Memorial Day camping!!

While topping of the tires with air, I had a thought...."Wonder how much pressure is in the spare tire"

Took cover off (that was a bigger project than expected) and tested the spare. Yikes!! Only 30 PSI.

Just figured I'd post it here in case other might forget to check their spare. I don't think I checked it last year, so I'm glad i remembered to do it this year.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Good call out !


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Always a good idea to check the spare tire pressure when checking the tire pressure in the camper tires. On a side note, be sure to have your tires balanced to reduce vibration, although you can't feel the vibration of unbalanced camper tires when towing, (I think Trailer Life magazine mentions this in about every other issue).


----------

